# 2 More New Sandwiches @ Porchettas Diner



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

If you havn't been in a while, we are always doing something new @ Porchettas. We now have 2 more new sandwiches. One is the Baked Bumstead. It is an aristocratic sandwich from the 1920's. You could call it a glorified tuna sandwich. Its main ingredients are light tuna, boiled eggs and lots of sharp cheddar cheese along with a number of other ingedients. We hollow out a chiabatta and stuff it and them bake it. Not a big sandwich, but quite heavy and filling. 

The other is one that I wanted to make since opening a year ago. It is a Cornish style, Michigan Pasty. Now this is one unique sandwich that will knock your socks off. It is basically a baked meat, potato and onion pie type sandwich. Really big with the Yankee ******** way up north central U.S. I make really big ones at 18 to 20 ounces each. Very filling. You eat these with ketchup, lot of it. These will in time compete with the Porchetta that I have been making.

Just to let you know, we are also going to be adding more new sandwiches to the 15 sandwich line we offer now. Stay tuned.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Claydoh and I had lunch there today, I had a Porchetta Craving that needed to be fixed. So I traveled from North East Pensacola, calling Clay on the way, as I knew he was in the Warrington Area. We met, and he had his first Porchetta. He is no longer a virgin!!!*


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> *Claydoh and I had lunch there today, I had a Porchetta Craving that needed to be fixed. So I traveled from North East Pensacola, calling Clay on the way, as I knew he was in the Warrington Area. We met, and he had his first Porchetta. He is no longer a virgin!!!*


Wife said someone new was with you today.


Bet Claydoh knows what a pasty is, since he is from up Michigan way if I recall.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure do know what pastys are! And you don't have to say "from up Michigan way"...you can say ******* yankee!! Everyone else cals me that!

Your wife was a sweetheart, and yes, it was my first time in there.

sandwich rocked!! Thank you very much! I'll be back now that I know where you are! I was stuffed. Thank you again. Was hopin you would be in and I would get to meet you. Wanted to see if that is really you in your avatar!

Was cool to see your wife trimming the bonzai tree. too...made me think of your name!

Anybody who hasn't stopped by there yet...your really missing out!


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Clay-Doh said:


> Sure do know what pastys are! And you don't have to say "from up Michigan way"...you can say ******* yankee!! Everyone else cals me that!
> 
> Your wife was a sweetheart, and yes, it was my first time in there.
> 
> ...


I'm a yooper myself. Iron Mtn. Grew up there, and left when I was 23. Sorrry Clay, do not look like the avatar in the least. Found it on a google search one day for avatars and thought the Popeye guy would go well with the kayak fishing thing.

Yes, I have a trophy wife, yup. I havn't fished in 4 months and think that I am going to go ahead and do it tomorrow afternoon til dark. Go right from work to the water and dip a line.

Thanks for stopping by. We are adding stuff all the time. I'm thinking of adding red beans and rice to the sides we offer on the sandwich plates.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry BSF!!! My daughter said she thought that you were the feller in the avatar but minus the pipe since you was indoors!:whistling:

We got 2 visits down! lil' miss h-dogs and myself each had the lil momma or whatever the first trip since we had to stop to eat breakfast and her appt. was pretty quick... we weren't real hungry... Second trip LMH-Dogs had the "BIG FREAKIN MAC DADDY SUMBISH SAMICH" (not the name on the menu) and I had the "Porchetta" version of a cuban... Since the wife taught me through her cuban roots what a Cuban samich must or must consist of... I will say I greatly respect the Porchetta version of said samich... I am really gonna work to get a "Lime Cilantro" mayo spread for other grain side lunches!

Porchetta's Rocks the Palate! 

I encourage all to try it at least once!

Brent


----------



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dang, I don't need to be looking at threads like this late at night! Now I'm starving!

All I know about pasties/pastys is from the Lillian Jackson-Braun books about Qwilleran, CoCo and YumYum. But man, I'm ready to dive in!


----------

